# unemployment insurance



## henneno

Few questions regarding unemployment insurance.

1.If one was to quit their job due to some sickness (under stressed, sleep disorder) *or *family's reason(taking care of newborn), Does this person still need to wait 3 months to get payment? or will they get it immediately(after 6days)? 

2. If they to wait 3 months, will the person get back all 3 months missed payments after the waiting period?


----------



## larabell

According to most of the resources I found on the web (which you could search for and read easily enough), the waiting period is three months plus seven days if you decide to leave without "sufficient reason". As with most things in Japan, "sufficient reason" doesn't seem to be documented anywhere (at least not in any of the information I found) so it may depend on the exact circumstances. If your stress is due to your employment, there may be other compensation available (ie: workers compensation, perhaps). If you have a newborn child, you should be entitled to some minimum amount of unpaid leave.

In the case your reason for leaving is not deemed "sufficient", you don't get back payments for the three months you missed. The initial waiting period is considered a restriction of benefits, most likely intended to discourage people from leaving their job just because collecting unemployment is easier than actually working.


----------

